# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام مجدد

## 29149680640

باسلام ایاکسی که 6بارمتوالی درکنکور91تا96ثبت نام وشرکت کرده می تواند برای بار7ام درکنکور97ثبت نام وشرکت کندباتشکر

----------


## علیرضا76

> باسلام ایاکسی که 6بارمتوالی درکنکور91تا96ثبت نام وشرکت کرده می تواند برای بار7ام درکنکور97ثبت نام وشرکت کندباتشکر


شش بار?  :Yahoo (21): |||||||||||||||
ناموسا بیکارینا
نه محدودیتی نداره

Sent from my MediaPad 10 Link+ using Tapatalk

----------


## NAIEM

> باسلام ایاکسی که 6بارمتوالی درکنکور91تا96ثبت نام وشرکت کرده می تواند برای بار7ام درکنکور97ثبت نام وشرکت کندباتشکر


تازمانی که کنکور هستش میتونی کنکور بدی هیچ محدودیتی نداره

----------

